# Man, that snowflake button does the trick



## Mathew (Feb 8, 2002)

I pretty much always keep my AC at 69F and 3 blue bars. But for some reason it was spewing warm air into my face as i was driving around. It was giving me a headache. I fiddled around with it, lowering the temperature, but it would hardly get cooler. I thought something had to have been broken. Then i saw someone accidently hit the snowflake button and turned it off. 

What a relief it was to have cool air again.


----------



## bluer1 (May 30, 2002)

The SO and I both have heated seats - our thing is to try and
sneak the other's heated seat on without being noticed.
:eeps: 

Just one of those little things we do...
:thumbup:


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Speaking of the Snowflake button, I've read in some posts that it's a good idea to leave it on all the time even in cold weather. Does keeping the AC on keep the compressor lubricated help the system last longer?


----------



## machmeter (Aug 6, 2002)

*Fogs the windows pronto!*

The other day it was about 48 degrees and rainy, but I was hot so I put the AC on for about 5 minutes. When I turned it off, immediately all the windows fogged-up. Really sudden! It was almost dangerous, as I was driving. I guess on a cold humid day, the AC just makes things MORE humid. Or I hit the dew point!


----------



## tgravo2 (Dec 7, 2002)

Artslinger said:


> *Speaking of the Snowflake button, I've read in some posts that it's a good idea to leave it on all the time even in cold weather. Does keeping the AC on keep the compressor lubricated help the system last longer? *


:dunno: Dunno about that, my salesman told me to not run the compressor when using the heater.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

You should always have the A/C (snowflake) button on.

1. Will not allow moisture to form in evaporator (that sweaty gym sock smell you get when first turning on your A/C & Heat)

2. Will not allow air to be humid in cockpit which makes the windows fog up.

:thumbup:


----------



## bls (Sep 16, 2002)

Woody said:


> *You should always have the A/C (snowflake) button on.
> 
> 1. Will not allow moisture to form in evaporator (that sweaty gym sock smell you get when first turning on your A/C & Heat)*


I don't know the whole airflow of the BMW HVAC system, but in some cars I've had, it was useful to run the car *without* air conditioning for a few minutes before you shut it down, to blow the condensation off of the chilly parts of the system. Otherwise, you have a good fungus growth medium while the car is parked.


----------



## Woody (Apr 21, 2002)

bls said:


> *I don't know the whole airflow of the BMW HVAC system, but in some cars I've had, it was useful to run the car without air conditioning for a few minutes before you shut it down, to blow the condensation off of the chilly parts of the system. Otherwise, you have a good fungus growth medium while the car is parked. *


In a perfect world the best thing to do would be to run the heat for 3 min on high before turning the car off. Who has time for that!!??

I am just stating what the Field Service Engineer at my dealer told me after the problems I had with "The Smell".


----------

